# Las buenas relaciones con los clientes hacen que los negocios funcionen.



## Oceanboy

Hola amigos,

Me gustaría traducir lo siguiente de la manera más natural posible ( sobre todo la parte de HACER FUNCIONAR LOS NEGOCIOS ) 

Las buenas relaciones con los clientes hace que los negocios funcionen.

Gute Kundenbeziehungen machen das Geschäft laufen???

Muchas gracias por sus sugerencias


----------



## Alemanita

Oceanboy said:


> Hola amigos,
> 
> Me gustaría traducir lo siguiente de la manera más natural posible ( sobre todo la parte de HACER FUNCIONAR LOS NEGOCIOS )
> 
> Las buenas relaciones con los clientes hace que los negocios funcionen.
> 
> Gute Kundenbeziehungen machen das Geschäft laufen???
> 
> Muchas gracias por sus sugerencias



Gute Beziehungen zu den Kunden sorgen dafür, dass die Geschäfte laufen.

Esperemos más sugerencias de los demás asiduos de este foro.
Un saludo.


----------



## anahiseri

propongo una variante:
Wenn die Kundenbeziehungen stimmen, dann laufen die Geschäfte


----------



## Oceanboy

Muchas gracias Alemanita y Anahiseri!


----------



## Oceanboy

Hola de nuevo,

Revisando esta pregunta y sus asertadas respuestas me gustaría saber porqué si en español se entiende que son las relaciones CON los clientes ( y que en alemán normalmente se traduce MIT/BEI ) porqué en sus respuestas han utilizado ZU den Kunden???

Muchas gracias y perdonen la molestia.


----------



## Alemanita

Porque en este caso, el de las reclaciones, en alemán se usa la preposición 'zu' y no 'mit', que sería 'en conjunto con'.

Siempre recomiendo fijarse primero en el Duden online, del cual te copio lo siguiente: (lo resaltado en negrita es mío)

BEISPIELE

politische, kulturelle, geschäftliche, private, zwischenmenschliche, zwischenstaatliche, internationale Beziehungen
die deutsch-russischen Beziehungen
gute, freundschaftliche Beziehungen* zu *jemandem haben
ich habe die Beziehungen* zu* ihr abgebrochen
wirtschaftliche, diplomatische Beziehungen aufnehmen, _mit_/*zu* einem Land unterhalten
er hat [überall] Beziehungen _(Verbindungen *zu* Leuten, die etwas für ihn tun können)_
seine Beziehungen spielen lassen _(seine Verbindungen *zu* bestimmten Leuten für etwas nutzbar machen)_
intime Beziehungen _(ein Liebesverhältnis) _*zu*/_mit_ jemandem haben
ich hatte mich gerade aus einer Beziehung gelöst (umgangssprachlich;_ eine Liebesbeziehung beendet_)

Como verás , sólo en dos casos ofrecen como variante un 'mit'. Yo, en lo personal, no lo usaría.


----------



## Oceanboy

Ahora lo entiendo. Muchas gracias Alemanita!


----------

